# TX Soil Results



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

Last yr PH was 7.9, I applied sulfur prills and I guess it helped reduce my PH. I was planning on using @Greendoc 20-20-20/micro foliar recipe. Am I wrong assuming 21-0-0 is all I need moving forward?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Looks pretty good overall, nice job. How much sulfur did you put down and what form was it in? I am in the same boat-- my ph was right at 8 last year and I put down elemental sulfur.

Your potassium will dip when the lawn starts growing again, and you could stand a little iron too. I would throw down a mix of non-acidifying synthetic, like urea, for immediate release and a milo type organic for an even feed. You should be able to get a small does of potassium and iron if you pick the right blends.


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

@Grizzly Adam 
Thank you Grizzly. I applied elemental at 5lbs/K in June and August.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Jbird95 said:


> @Grizzly Adam
> Thank you Grizzly. I applied elemental at 5lbs/K in June and August.


Also, don't stop adjusting pH yet-- anything over 7 inhibits uptake some nutrients, iron included.
I put down 5.9 of elemental in June or so. I am looking forward to my spring test. I do plan to apply again if it is still high.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

I saw the post from @greendoc from this  thread. It seems that he's using it in soil that is "poor alkaline soil" and "low [in] K". Your soil test shows a pH of 7.4 and improving, excessive in P and optimum in K.

While your applying 20-20-20 all year long, I would caveat it with supplementing it AMS. Therefore you really applying from a 20-20-20 to 20-8-8 of NPK, depending on the nitrogen application of .4 to 1lb.

Additionally, your manganese is much higher than iron. Iron uptake can be an issue if this is the case. But iron is likely unavailable in the case due to pH.



Greendoc said:


> … The 20-20-20 is used throughout the year. I have soil that locks up P and is low K. I have more confidence directing a program after seeing the results of a soil test. My prograrm is based on what is needed for reel low grass growing on poor alkaline soil…





Greendoc said:


> … I apply 1 lb of the 20-20-20 per 1000 sq ft. 1 gallon of spray volume per 1000 sq ft at minimum. This is to be done at 14 day intervals supplying a little under 1/2 lb of N…





Greendoc said:


> … I add spray grade 21-0-0 if I want more N.


By no means am I questioning @Greendoc's method, but he does things for specific reasons/situations. There is no cookie cutter program for all situations.

Bumping for others with more experience or knowledge for comments/suggestions.


----------

